# How can I get Navigation on 2013 Cruze with 7" MyLink Touch Screen?



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine didn't come installed with navigation so how do I get navigation software installed? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AlwaysSunny,

With the new color touch radios, you can either have the MyLink system or the Navigation system. At this time, you cannot have both. I'm sorry about this! How is everything running with your MyLink system?

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

There's supposed to be a $50 smart phone app that will talk to Mylink for navigation. It appears to have not yet been released. Here's a link - Chevy adds GogoLink navigation to list of MyLink apps | New York Auto Show - CNET Reviews

I'd buy it if it was available (HINT HINT)


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, it's kind of weird. I want to have full control over the background display, the order that the apps appear on the screen and navigation with maps. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

There is a new Rostra add on navigation interface system, that I was looking for. Anyways, thanks for not answering my question. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> AlwaysSunny,
> 
> With the new color touch radios, you can either have the MyLink system or the Navigation system. At this time, you cannot have both. I'm sorry about this! How is everything running with your MyLink system?
> 
> Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


You can so have both if you order it like that from the factory. If you have a LS or 1LT, yes the nav is not a option and unfortunately it can not be added later. In the 2013 ECO's, 2LT's and LTZ's you have the option to add the Chevrolet Mylink radio with navigation which is a $795 option. 

I do wish Chevy would allow the 1LT's to have the Mylink radio with Nav but I guess Chevy doesn't think 1LT owners want or deserve Mylink nav.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Definitely can have mylink and NAV at the same time. I see it everyday. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> You can so have both if you order it like that from the factory. If you have a LS or 1LT, yes the nav is not a option and unfortunately it can not be added later. In the 2013 ECO's, 2LT's and LTZ's you have the option to add the Chevrolet Mylink radio with navigation which is a $795 option.
> 
> I do wish Chevy would allow the 1LT's to have the Mylink radio with Nav but I guess Chevy doesn't think 1LT owners want or deserve Mylink nav.


Dude look up the Rostra website...I'm not making this up. You can now have the Nav as an aftermarket add on kit. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jstaples (May 28, 2015)

*2014 Chevy cruze navigation*

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze LTZ and I ant to remove the factory Mylink system and install a factory navigation system.How do I do this?


----------

